

Vayable (YC S12) Launches Destinations  - jamievayable
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/02/vayable-destinations/

======
BadCookie
I'm headed to Paris, Barcelona, and Rome next month, and I'm looking for
things to do while I'm there. I used Airbnb to book lodging in all three
cities. I'd love to use Vayable to book things to do, too, but here's the
problem: I almost certainly won't book an experience that doesn't have
multiple positive reviews. It's quite annoying to have to click to see the
details of the experience in order to see how many reviews the experience has.
I find myself using the back button a lot as soon as I see that there are no
reviews. (That seems to be a problem in Barcelona more than Paris, so I'm sure
it depends on the location.) For me, the reviews are the most important thing,
and I doubt that I am alone in that.

Anyway, thought I'd share in case the OP works at Vayable and is in a position
to do something about it. :)

Vayable has a lot of potential and I'm definitely in the target market, so I
hope something that I said is helpful.

~~~
timr
Vayable co-founder here -- thanks for considering us! We know that getting
more reviews is a priority, and we're always working on that. But it's
definitely good feedback to hear about including review count in the listing
summaries. Thanks -- we'll do that!

In the meantime, we'd be happy to help you find good activities for your
upcoming trip -- either give us a call (our 800 number is in the header), or
contact me directly.

~~~
phreanix
I responded to OP above. Good to see you guys on this post. The concept was a
dear one to me (used to host a lot of out of towners), and actually considered
a similarly themed site.

Is there a way to search tours or experiences by genre or budget? I can't seem
to find it.

------
_august
For crowd-sourced city guides <http://www.wikivoyage.org/> is very
comprehensive. I discovered it recently and was surprised to find a pretty
good guide for my small town.

------
jvdmeij
Great idea. But tbh, it looks more like a way to score better in Google.

------
realdlee
I love traveling, but haven't gotten around to using Vayable (or any of its
competitors). I'm planning a trip to Spain in the next few months, so
hopefully will be able to give it a try.

------
priley
Awesome! Can't wait to use this for my next adventure.

